# The Return of the Denton and Sasquatch Show!



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

By popular demand, they're back! Not the guys, but the show. Been too long...

Hopefully the guys'll be back soon. Who knows? We'll see. 









Lockdowns Are The New Freedom


Oh boy! Some people thought the lockdowns were so fun we should have them to stop Climate Change. Seriously folks, this is what we are dealing with. And hey, all that military equipment we've been sending to Ukraine. Yeah Russia blew it up! The FBI got handed a giant "L" by the courts, Mayorkas...




www.podomatic.com


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Right, bigwheel. Let's get the band back together.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I demand a recount. No one asked for my vote!


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

> We don't want to sound too grim but it may come down to eating your neighbors with taters. At least if things keep going the way they are. The Globalists are making their push! A new Ministry of Truth in America? Nope, it's going global and WE THE PEOPLE get to pay for it. And just a reminder, it only took 19 terrorists to attack on 9/11. We have WAY more than that being escorted across the border by the Biden Admin. Want more good news? Student loans forgiven and guess who's paying for it! And some Roe V. Wade stuff. Oh, and Denton is, uh, well just listen.











You May Have To Eat your Neighbors


We don't want to sound too grim but it may come down to eating your neighbors with taters. At least if things keep going the way they are. The Globalists are making their push! A new Ministry of Truth in America? Nope, it's going global and WE THE PEOPLE get to pay for it. And just a reminder...




www.podomatic.com


----------

